# SA 1911 Operator Loaded Full Size Q's



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

The local shop has one of these, brand new for $1200 and I REALLY want it.

Problem is I'm not sure how this particular version stacks up against say a Kimber in about the same price range.

I've shot a Kimber 1911 and LOVED it, but I like the looks and feel of this Springfield. I like the trigger pull and accuracy of that Kimber, can I expect the same from this Springer?

Anything else I should be looking at for about this same price?


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Get the Springer and never look back.


----------

